# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  کنکور امسال ثبت نام نکردم الان میتونم لااقل رشته های صرفا سوابق تحصیلی رو قبول شم؟

## tavallai

سلام
من کلا ثبت نام نکردم. امکان ثبت نام نیست دیگه؟ حتی اون رشته های صرفا بر اساس سوابق تحصیلی؟  :Yahoo (101):

----------


## reza2018

صرفا سوابق تحصیلی که دیگه کنکور نمی خواد
میری دانشگاه ثبت نام میکنی

----------

